# Help needed - limited substrate options



## fourmations (18 Nov 2008)

hi all

i have still not solved my substrate issues

I live in Ireland and there is limited choices here,
i cant afford the cost of shipping from uk or usa

there are a couple of german sites that will post to me at very reasonable rates

i am particulalry intersted in the ab aqua terralit
which is an impregnated gravel that is then topped with your gravel
is the right colour for the gravel i want to use
it's not a clay base so it does not matter if it is stirred up by plant moving and corydoras

i know george farmer has just set up a tank with all JBL products
and said he would post his experience in a blog on PFK, but i cant find it

heres the sites, any advice welcome on what you would pick if you were me
aquaristic have flourite, but i dont want black substrate and its way dearer that the terralit

http://www.zooplus.ie/shop/fish/aquatic_plants_care/ground_materials
http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/...e7e7/cl/alist/cnid/1f944f1461daac4a9.98478988


many thanks

4


----------



## Themuleous (19 Nov 2008)

I cant say Ive used it, but the more I hear about plant substrates, the more I think that one is much the same as another (with the exception of ADA AS).  Heck you can grow plants in sand!  If you are ordering from the German website how about getting the tropica substrate which gets good reviews.

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/sid/ ... SUBSTRATE/

Sam


----------



## dsandson (19 Nov 2008)

Hello fourmations,

Mind if I ask where in Ireland you're from. If you are any where near the north, then there's 2 very good shops. One in Belfast, the other in Lisburn. 

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26

Exotic Aquatics sells a good range of JBL products, including the planting substrate AquaBasis+.

Or, alternatively, I'm setting up a Rio 180 on a tight budget and I've sourced 2 14l bags of Akadama from a Bonsai stall at St. Georges Market in Belfast for only Â£20 total.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Amoeba (19 Nov 2008)

Can you get Akadama for a reasonable price?


----------



## fourmations (20 Nov 2008)

thanks guys

dave, i am in dublin

i have settled on the terralit though,
i have sent myself barmy on choosing a substrate
i have to start deciding and ordering my kit or my tank will never happen

i'll keep y'all posted on my experience with it,
i have found very little on it on the web but its all positive

rgds

4


----------

